# Any good Cane Creek IS-6 replacement?



## yuanja888 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am in the middle of swaping out my fork on my 05 Tuscany. It comes with the integrated cane creek is-6 headset. Does anyone know of a good replacement? Anything better fit?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

The IS-6 headset has a stainless bearing set. Installed properly it should work just fine. I use the IS-8 headset, and I think the only difference is some carbon spacers in the kit. The Real Design Signature carbon fork is a great fork too; why swap it?


----------



## yuanja888 (Mar 17, 2008)

rmsmith said:


> The IS-6 headset has a stainless bearing set. Installed properly it should work just fine. I use the IS-8 headset, and I think the only difference is some carbon spacers in the kit. The Real Design Signature carbon fork is a great fork too; why swap it?


My current fork is cut a little too low... kind of tough to commute on it right now. I got a 
ec90slx and just wanted to experiment with it and have a slightly higher handlebar.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

yuanja888 said:


> My current fork is cut a little too low... kind of tough to commute on it right now. I got a ec90slx and just wanted to experiment with it and have a slightly higher handlebar.


Be careful with too much extension above the headset bearings with those carbon steering tubes. How about a stem that can be flipped upward?


----------



## yuanja888 (Mar 17, 2008)

rmsmith said:


> Be careful with too much extension above the headset bearings with those carbon steering tubes. How about a stem that can be flipped upward?


I am only need to raise it around 20mm. I am pretty sure that's within the limits. Is there something else I should be aware of? Would it make the headset feel even more loose?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

yuanja888 said:


> I am only need to raise it around 20mm. I am pretty sure that's within the limits. Is there something else I should be aware of? Would it make the headset feel even more loose?


You'll be fine with 20-mm. I have a feeling that you're not pre-loading the headset bearings properly before you tighten the stem. Do you have a mechanic that would be willing to show you how it's done?

I'd look over the support documents at Cane Creek too:
http://www.canecreek.com/integrated-system-is-headset-manuals.html


----------



## diamonddickie (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you ever find a good replacement? I want to swap and see if it fixed my speed wobble problems. Thanks.


----------



## yuanja888 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a some pulsating from the front rim. I have a set of pretty new rolf elan aeros. I think it should go away after some wear on the braking surface. I old set of ksyrium didn't have that problem.

Are you getting vibration at high speed?


----------

